# Blue Ridge Lake Walleye!!!



## buck down (Aug 10, 2012)

Just wanted to show you guys that the walleye are still doing well in Blue Ridge Lake!!! The second pic. was caught by a friend of mine and weighed in at 12 pounds and 2 ounces on certified scales. It beat the old state record by 12 ounces!!!


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome catches. Did he get the eye certifide?


----------



## brianj (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice!  Would like to catch, and eat, one of those one day...


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 10, 2012)

BradMyers said:


> Awesome catches. Did he get the eye certifide?



x2 ^^

On another note, that's awesome! And even more awesome that there are still fish like that in there! Did he catch it bass fishing or walleye fishing? Did he release it? We need details!


----------



## germag (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish I knew how to catch walleye. I've tried up there in Blue Ridge, but no success.....and nobody that does catch them seems eager to share......they seem to want to be very vague. I'm not going to try to catch every Walleye in the lake and I won't keep the big ones (if I ever caught one), I just want to catch a few 2 or 3 pounders to fillet and eat. I don't really understand the secrecy ....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 10, 2012)

germag said:


> I wish I knew how to catch walleye. I've tried up there in Blue Ridge, but no success.....and nobody that does catch them seems eager to share......they seem to want to be very vague. I'm not going to try to catch every Walleye in the lake and I won't keep the big ones (if I ever caught one), I just want to catch a few 2 or 3 pounders to fillet and eat. I don't really understand the secrecy ....



PM incoming...


----------



## Showman (Aug 10, 2012)

The Secrecy is Deafening (like I'm really gonna catch one down here in SW Georgia)!

The last Walleye I caught came from Buckeye Lake up in Ohio in 1975 (reason I remember is because I was being transferred to the Azores (NAS Lajes) and was on leave and the (at the time) wife had friends there that wanted us to come up and go ice fishing).  Darn good eating fish!


----------



## germag (Aug 10, 2012)

Showman said:


> The Secrecy is Deafening (like I'm really gonna catch one down here in SW Georgia)!
> 
> The last Walleye I caught came from Buckeye Lake up in Ohio in 1975 (reason I remember is because I was being transferred to the Azores (NAS Lajes) and was on leave and the (at the time) wife had friends there that wanted us to come up and go ice fishing).  Darn good eating fish!



To me it's the best eating fresh water fish there is, followed by:

2. Yellow Perch
3. Crappie
4. Bream and catfish tie here.....


----------



## buck down (Aug 10, 2012)

BradMyers said:


> Awesome catches. Did he get the eye certifide?


He chose to not go through with the certification to keep it a secret! LOL Shhhhhhh.


----------



## buck down (Aug 10, 2012)

BTW- Jerk Baits, tubes, crankbaits and spoons work great for them. The problem is locating them. When you find one, you usually can catch several.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been blessed growing up in the Keys..After Nam came to Georgia and stayed. Have done a ton of fresh water fishing, My favorite being striper, I love to cook and the one fish I have heard so much about is, Walleye being the best in flavor...Have tried many times to no avail.  Due to health sold my center console several years ago..One day I will get a chance I hope to taste one..Congrats on a great catch.  I instruct law enforcement in Blue Ridge and see how low the lake level is..


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 11, 2012)

germag said:


> I wish I knew how to catch walleye. I've tried up there in Blue Ridge, but no success.....and nobody that does catch them seems eager to share......they seem to want to be very vague. I'm not going to try to catch every Walleye in the lake and I won't keep the big ones (if I ever caught one), I just want to catch a few 2 or 3 pounders to fillet and eat. I don't really understand the secrecy ....



x2 I run into this every time I ask around.


----------



## Showman (Aug 11, 2012)

So, what I am gathering from what I have read here, the secret to catching a Walleye is...........just being lucky to be in the right place at the right time, holding the mouth just right, and having a lucky lure or live bait tied on the end of your string.


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

Etoncathunter said:


> x2 I run into this every time I ask around.



Strange, isn't it? One guy with a couple of rods is going to single-handedly wipe out the walleye fisherie? Or is it one of those things like "Hey I had to spend my time learning this on my own....", which is probably not true at all anyway. Somebody gave them a place to start...either intenionally or inadvertently. Maybe they had an opportunity to fish with someone that knew how to catch them and picked it up by observing that other person....who knows?

Anyway, I had one of my friends from the forum send me some really good info last night that's going to give me a really good starting point. If he hits me by PM and tells me it's OK to share, I'll pass it on to you. I know he'll read this. I'm not going to divulge it unless he tells me it's OK....he didn't say it was in confidence, but he didn't give me license to divulge it either, and I don't want to break any confidences.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 11, 2012)

12lb2oz huh?  Looks like a 6 pounder lol


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 11, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> 12lb2oz huh?  Looks like a 6 pounder lol



Just turn him around and you'rr gonna see the other 6#


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 11, 2012)

If they feed anyway like yellow perch, swim/curly tail jigs that you keep ON or NEAR the bottom as long as possible through the retrieve. Eaten a LOT of yellow perch filets that way!


----------



## cjlake88 (Aug 11, 2012)

a buddy of mine caught a walleye on a lake just like blue ridge in nc, nantahala. he caught it one a full sized spook....


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Aug 11, 2012)

The best time is in January at night using minnows on the bottom....no mystery here!!!! they love too bite in cold weather.


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not been up there in years but have done well in the past trolling in the summer. Caught them on small spoons using leadcore and downriggers to get to the required depth. Just not much fight to them. Of course the eating made up for that.


----------



## Louie B (Aug 11, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> Just turn him around and you'rr gonna see the other 6#



LOL   My thought exactly.  That's a big Walleye!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 11, 2012)

Believe it or not, the first drop shot fish I caught, was a walleye at night, on Lanier.  True story.


----------



## Speedtroller (Aug 11, 2012)

I grew up fishing in northern Wisconsin for walleye. The most productive way was using a lindy rig. With night crawlers or leaches. You drag it as slow as you can on the bottom. Using this system the walleye bite very light. Just a light tug or tap is all you will feel. When you feel it you open your bail and let it run with your bait for a few seconds or until it stops. Then lift lightly to see if it's still there. And set the hook hard. They normally pick up the crawler by the end and run with it before taking the whole thing in their mouth. This takes practice and patience to perfect. Google lindy rig to see the set up and you can make your own. And hook your worm or leach just like it shows in the picture . Any walleye guy who won't help another most likely doesn't know what he is doing anyway. Any questions send me a pm and I will try to help you out. Also walleyes love to hang out in deep cold water and love clam beds and edges of weed lines close to deep water.they are also very sensitive to light. Dusk and dawn are the best times to catch them. Yes you do catch them using the other technics thatnheve been mentioned but this has always been the most productive for me. Good luck and I hope this helps


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

Speedtroller said:


> I grew up fishing in northern Wisconsin for walleye. The most productive way was using a lindy rig. With night crawlers or leaches. You drag it as slow as you can on the bottom. Using this system the walleye bite very light. Just a light tug or tap is all you will feel. When you feel it you open your bail and let it run with your bait for a few seconds or until it stops. Then lift lightly to see if it's still there. And set the hook hard. They normally pick up the crawler by the end and run with it before taking the whole thing in their mouth. This takes practice and patience to perfect. Google lindy rig to see the set up and you can make your own. And hook your worm or leach just like it shows in the picture . Any walleye guy who won't help another most likely doesn't know what he is doing anyway. Any questions send me a pm and I will try to help you out. Also walleyes love to hang out in deep cold water and love clam beds and edges of weed lines close to deep water. Yes you do catch them using other technics but this has always been the most productive for me. Good luck and I hope this helps



Thank you! That's another approach to try! I imagine a walleye from Wisconsin is just like a walleye from Georgia or a Walleye from North Carolina or wherever, right? If they'll bite a particular bait in Wisconsin they'll bite it in Georgia...just at different times for different techniques because of water temps?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 11, 2012)

Speedtroller said:


> I grew up fishing in northern Wisconsin for walleye. The most productive way was using a lindy rig. With night crawlers or leaches. You drag it as slow as you can on the bottom. Using this system the walleye bite very light. Just a light tug or tap is all you will feel. When you feel it you open your bail and let it run with your bait for a few seconds or until it stops. Then lift lightly to see if it's still there. And set the hook hard. They normally pick up the crawler by the end and run with it before taking the whole thing in their mouth. This takes practice and patience to perfect. Google lindy rig to see the set up and you can make your own. And hook your worm or leach just like it shows in the picture . Any walleye guy who won't help another most likely doesn't know what he is doing anyway. Any questions send me a pm and I will try to help you out. Also walleyes love to hang out in deep cold water and love clam beds and edges of weed lines close to deep water. Yes you do catch them using other technics but this has always been the most productive for me. Good luck and I hope this helps



Now folks, that right there is how it's supposed to go!

None of this Secret-Squirrel, gotta-know-the-handshake, I'd-tell-you-how-to-catch-walleye-but-I'd-have-to-kill-you kind of mess. Just some simple, straightforward tips. See folks, it ain't that hard to be helpful and I seriously doubt the walleye fishery will be decimated by this man's post.

Thanks Speedtroller. 


Edit: I'm not criticizing Germag for not telling all now that he knows the secret handshake, I understand he doesn't feel right posting it since it was told in private. That's what private means. And I think he is just like me and wants to catch some walleye and see if they taste as good as everybody says. 

I could understand if people were asking for the location of a secret honey hole but I'm amazed that people won't talk about general things like lure, technique, etc.


----------



## germag (Aug 12, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> Now folks, that right there is how it's supposed to go!
> 
> None of this Secret-Squirrel, gotta-know-the-handshake, I'd-tell-you-how-to-catch-walleye-but-I'd-have-to-kill-you kind of mess. Just some simple, straightforward tips. See folks, it ain't that hard to be helpful and I seriously doubt the walleye fishery will be decimated by this man's post.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not trying to get into all this "super secret squirrel, Spy vs Spy" garbage.....that's been a thorn in my side for a long time. It's just that,like you said, it was told to me privately and he had a reason for that (not sure what), and I won't betray a confidence. I've already sent him the question "can I share this information or do you want me to keep it quiet?)....just awaiting response now. I cannot imagine him being the type to want to try to keep anyone else from knowing. I just want to be sure. He's a lot like me and will generally freely share any knowledge he has and help any way he can....he's definitely one of the good guys. That's the way it's _supposed_ to be. Nobody owns the fisheries...although some folks will try to convince you otherwise.

My problem is that I've eaten walleye. If you haven't had fried walleye fillets, you just haven't lived. Now I'm spoiled and want to be able to go get a few myself. Like I said, I have no desire to pillage the fisherie...just put a few fillets in the freezer.

I really knew that the folks on here would be helpful. This forum isn't where you run into the stonewalling. Go to Blueridge and start asking fishermen in the bait stores and whatnot...that's where I ran into it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 12, 2012)

germag said:


> Yeah, I'm not trying to get into all this "super secret squirrel, Spy vs Spy" garbage.....that's been a thorn in my side for a long time. It's just that,like you said, it was told to me privately and he had a reason for that (not sure what), and I won't betray a confidence. I've already sent him the question "can I share this information or do you want me to keep it quiet?)....just awaiting response now. I cannot imagine him being the type to want to try to keep anyone else from knowing. I just want to be sure. He's a lot like me and will generally freely share any knowledge he has and help any way he can....he's definitely one of the good guys. That's the way it's _supposed_ to be. Nobody owns the fisheries...although some folks will try to convince you otherwise.
> 
> My problem is that I've eaten walleye. If you haven't had fried walleye fillets, you just haven't lived. Now I'm spoiled and want to be able to go get a few myself. Like I said, I have no desire to pillage the fisherie...just put a few fillets in the freezer.
> 
> I really knew that the folks on here would be helpful. This forum isn't where you run into the stonewalling. Go to Blueridge and start asking fishermen in the bait stores and whatnot...that's where I ran into it.



Well, you're way ahead of me, I've never eaten walleye or caught one but everybody says they're better than crappie or yellow perch and that's saying something!

Rabun and Burton both have walleye in them but I've never caught one. The only time I've specifically targeted them was this spring during the spawn and found put they don't bite during the run up the river. Did actually see some though.

After seeing that nice one O Country caught and reading some of the (few) tips on here I'm about ready to make me a Lindy rig, net some bluebacks, grab a couple of sticks of dynamite and give it a try.

Just kidding about the dynamite. 

It would probably take more than a couple of sticks.


----------



## Showman (Aug 12, 2012)

I told about catching them in Ohio, now I have a question on cooking up these fish:  Cast Iron or standard non-stick frying pan?  The only ones I ate were done in a Cast Iron Skillet and were "slap-yo-mamma" good.  Better than the catfish that also were served.  

Now, when I was stationed in Millington Tn, we caught Sauger over at Pickwick and some of the other lakes in the area.  What's the relationship between them and Walleye?


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 12, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> The best time is in January at night using minnows on the bottom....no mystery here!!!! they love too bite in cold weather.



not here its not.


----------



## germag (Aug 12, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> Well, you're way ahead of me, I've never eaten walleye or caught one but everybody says they're better than crappie or yellow perch and that's saying something!
> 
> Rabun and Burton both have walleye in them but I've never caught one. The only time I've specifically targeted them was this spring during the spawn and found put they don't bite during the run up the river. Did actually see some though.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking this is where I'm going to try out some Okuma gear.


----------



## Speedtroller (Aug 12, 2012)

Iron is the only way to go. And use crisco. Trust me it makes a difference in the taste of any fish you fry. Walleye is by far the best eating freshwater fish there is. Maybe it's just what you grew up with and are used to. My old man taught me how to catch clean and cook. He was the best walleye fisherman I have ever seen. He is in his eighties now and still filets by hand. I gave him a electric knife a few yrs ago its still in the box.
    I remember many times we would be out fishing and a boat that was prefishing for a tourney would pull up and ask if he was shine ( dads nickname ) they would ask him about places to fish and what he was using. Dad would gladly give them advice. I couldnt count on my fingers and toes how many guys came back and offered him cash or other things be cause they won or placed in a tourney from his info.
  Anyway. I guess I was a little harsh saying someone who won't give up info doesn't know what he is doing anyway. The man probably got his info from someone who told him in confidence. So you do have to honor that.
  I just believe that if you know something good and helpfully why not share so others can enjoy.


----------



## Speedtroller (Aug 12, 2012)

germag said:


> Thank you! That's another approach to try! I imagine a walleye from Wisconsin is just like a walleye from Georgia or a Walleye from North Carolina or wherever, right? If they'll bite a particular bait in Wisconsin they'll bite it in Georgia...just at different times for different techniques because of water temps?



Germag you are 100 % correct they will bite the same here as in Wisconsin. And water temp is the biggest factor. They can't live in the warm water we have in most of the rivers and reservoirs we have in the south. They only stock them in lakes that have deep enough water to sustain them during our crazy heat in the summer. Just like the northern pike and muskie. They are just primarily cold water fish. And contrary to what a lot of people say walleye do put up a good fight. But a lot of the time when you first hook them they feel like you are pulling up a log. They try to stay on the bottom. When they get up and see the boat hold on cause it's going to dive for the bottom with a vengeance. Try the lindy rig ounce you catch a nice one with this thing you will be hooked no pun intended


----------



## Sodak Boy (Aug 12, 2012)

I caught every one of these walleye's on a Lindy rig on Lake Lanier  August 8, 2011 in 20-25' of water with a 2oz bottom bouncer moving at .9-1.2 mph. My snell was around 4-6' long with a night crawler. They were caught between 8 am and 10:30 am. I was fishing in the Little River, Wahoo area of the lake.  

Using bottom bouncers on lakes like Lanier is very tricky.  You must be paying very close attention to the fish finder and your rods due to the large amounts of snags and the ever-changing terrain.  You must also have a large amount of snells pre-tied  and ready to replace if you brake on off on a snag.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow! Nice mess of fish!!!!!!

I'm about ready to go walleye fishing now even if I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> If they feed anyway like yellow perch, swim/curly tail jigs that you keep ON or NEAR the bottom as long as possible through the retrieve. Eaten a LOT of yellow perch filets that way!





Speedtroller said:


> I grew up fishing in northern Wisconsin for walleye. The most productive way was using a lindy rig. With night crawlers or leaches. You drag it as slow as you can on the bottom. Using this system the walleye bite very light. Just a light tug or tap is all you will feel. When you feel it you open your bail and let it run with your bait for a few seconds or until it stops. Then lift lightly to see if it's still there. And set the hook hard. They normally pick up the crawler by the end and run with it before taking the whole thing in their mouth. This takes practice and patience to perfect. Google lindy rig to see the set up and you can make your own. And hook your worm or leach just like it shows in the picture . Any walleye guy who won't help another most likely doesn't know what he is doing anyway. Any questions send me a pm and I will try to help you out. Also walleyes love to hang out in deep cold water and love clam beds and edges of weed lines close to deep water.they are also very sensitive to light. Dusk and dawn are the best times to catch them. Yes you do catch them using the other technics thatnheve been mentioned but this has always been the most productive for me. Good luck and I hope this helps



Both those tecniques work well on walleye here in early spring when they're in shallower water and along the banks. They will hit chartreuse twister grubs quite well, and a night crawler on a jig head, lindy rig, or better yet, a spinner harness, will catch 'em. Clay banks with a good defined line of muddy water are good places to find them early. They will also hit shad raps, wally divers, and spoons trolled around river mouths early. The problem here on our NC mountain lakes anyway is that after about early May or so, they school up and hit the main channels, following shad. They're often suspended in deep, open water. Trolling with downriggers works, or vertical jigging if you can find them. I've caught walleye at over 120 feet deep here in the summer. That's some tough fishing. 

And the reason people are reluctant to share all the info sometimes is that they've gotten burned too many times. You spend years trying to figure out how and where to catch fish. Then you tell somebody else where and how. then they tell all their buddies. then they tell all their buddies. The next thing you know a year later,you can't even get into your own spots that you found to fish yourself because there are a raft of boats floating in them 24/7. It's happened to me more than once. If you have a small fishery for an unusual fish that only lives in certain kinds of places, it don't take long to wear it out if five thousand people decend on them. Bass are everywhere. Walleye aren't. Even on a good-sized lake, there may be only a few spots where walleye congregate enough for really good fishing. I guess that's one reason people who like to fish for them play it close to the vest.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Both those tecniques work well on walleye here in early spring when they're in shallower water and along the banks. They will hit chartreuse twister grubs quite well, and a night crawler on a jig head, lindy rig, or better yet, a spinner harness, will catch 'em. Clay banks with a good defined line of muddy water are good places to find them early. They will also hit shad raps, wally divers, and spoons trolled around river mouths early. The problem here on our NC mountain lakes anyway is that after about early May or so, they school up and hit the main channels, following shad. They're often suspended in deep, open water. Trolling with downriggers works, or vertical jigging if you can find them. I've caught walleye at over 120 feet deep here in the summer. That's some tough fishing.
> 
> And the reason people are reluctant to share all the info sometimes is that they've gotten burned too many times. You spend years trying to figure out how and where to catch fish. Then you tell somebody else where and how. then they tell all their buddies. then they tell all their buddies. The next thing you know a year later,you can't even get into your own spots that you found to fish yourself because there are a raft of boats floating in them 24/7. It's happened to me more than once. If you have a small fishery for an unusual fish that only lives in certain kinds of places, it don't take long to wear it out if five thousand people decend on them. Bass are everywhere. Walleye aren't. Even on a good-sized lake, there may be only a few spots where walleye congregate enough for really good fishing. I guess that's one reason people who like to fish for them play it close to the vest.



OK, now we're getting somewhere!

Forget about Lindy rigs/nightcrawlers- check.

Forget about bluebacks, time they get 120' deep they die of old age-  check

That leaves dynamite but I don't think I have enough fuse to get to 120'. Headed to the store boys.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> OK, now we're getting somewhere!
> 
> Forget about Lindy rigs/nightcrawlers- check.
> 
> ...



That don't mean that they're always that deep, just that they very well might be and sometimes are in midsummer during daylight hours, that's why they're hard to find sometimes. They'll suspend 40-50-feet deep in a hundred feet of water under bait balls. Sometimes when you see bass or other fish bustin' schooling shad on top, there will be walleye down deep under them catching the scraps. They'll be a lot shallower early in the year, around coolwater river mouths, and at night/early morning.


----------



## Speedtroller (Aug 13, 2012)

All of you guys have posted some very good info about the different ways to catch them. Glad to see people giving up their tried and true technics for catching walleyes. I'm sure you all have spent countless hours learning how to catch them. And perfecting your methods. I havnt fished for them in years but this thread has lit a bit of a fire in me to get back after them. Thanks to everyone for the info. Good luck to all and stay safe on the water


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> That don't mean that they're always that deep, just that they very well might be and sometimes are in midsummer during daylight hours, that's why they're hard to find sometimes. They'll suspend 40-50-feet deep in a hundred feet of water under bait balls. Sometimes when you see bass or other fish bustin' schooling shad on top, there will be walleye down deep under them catching the scraps. They'll be a lot shallower early in the year, around coolwater river mouths, and at night/early morning.



Well, it is a relief to find out walleye aren't always 120' deep because the deepest water I've seen on Rabun and Burton is a fuzz over 100'. Wally may be in there after all. 

At  this point I don't even care one way or the other. If these afternoon thunderstorms would give me a break, I'm going fishing. If I get Wally fine, if not that's fine too.

 After all, dynamite has been proven to work on all species.


----------



## wncslim (Aug 13, 2012)

We catch quite a few here in Fontana. They are like all fish , they hang out around bait, just deeper. Most clients like to catch fish so I go for a mixed bag, we get walleye, trout, smallies, spots and whites, sometimes one type right after another. When targeting eyes you need to think deeper, but they will hit anything that looks like a small shad as long as you get it deep enough. At times they school up thick, but usually they are scattered so you don't have to worry about the limit very often. Included a few shots of different types of schooling, time of year makes all the difference, they use the whole lake, top to bottom and end to end. Read years ago that tagged eyes traveled up to 15 miles a day in the Great Lakes every day to feed, so it's a constant battle to locate them.


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just curious.... Why is it a crime to you people when someone keeps quiet about something they know that you don't? Walleye in GA is kind of like ducks in GA. There are so few of them that those who are successful at harvesting them want to keep quiet about what they did and where they got them. And I don't see any problem in that. If people want to divulge all their secrets that's their decision but some people put a lot of work and time into their success and didn't find all of their fish by getting advice from someone on GON, and if they want to keep quiet about it, they have the right to. Just my $0.02. Congrats on some great catches. Starting to remind me of the great white north.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 13, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> Just curious.... Why is it a crime to you people when someone keeps quiet about something they know that you don't? Walleye in GA is kind of like ducks in GA. There are so few of them that those who are successful at harvesting them want to keep quiet about what they did and where they got them. And I don't see any problem in that. If people want to divulge all their secrets that's their decision but some people put a lot of work and time into their success and didn't find all of their fish by getting advice from someone on GON, and if they want to keep quiet about it, they have the right to. Just my $0.02. Congrats on some great catches. Starting to remind me of the great white north.



It's no crime and if they don't want to help with tips and tactics, it's their prerogative. However, your duck hunting analogy doesn't work. From what I've seen, duck hunters get closed mouth whenever somebody asked where to find ducks, kind of like fishermen don't want to disclose their personal honey hole, but I haven't seen them be shy about general advise. 

Like I said earlier, I don't care enough to get into all the Secret Squirrel stuff. I'll either figure it out on my own, with a little help from advise on here, or I won't. If the storms will slack up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 13, 2012)

wncslim said:


> We catch quite a few here in Fontana. They are like all fish , they hang out around bait, just deeper. Most clients like to catch fish so I go for a mixed bag, we get walleye, trout, smallies, spots and whites, sometimes one type right after another. When targeting eyes you need to think deeper, but they will hit anything that looks like a small shad as long as you get it deep enough. At times they school up thick, but usually they are scattered so you don't have to worry about the limit very often. Included a few shots of different types of schooling, time of year makes all the difference, they use the whole lake, top to bottom and end to end. Read years ago that tagged eyes traveled up to 15 miles a day in the Great Lakes every day to feed, so it's a constant battle to locate them.



Yep, Fontana is where I do most of my walleye fishing too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 13, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's no crime and if they don't want to help with tips and tactics, it's their prerogative. However, your duck hunting analogy doesn't work. From what I've seen, duck hunters get closed mouth whenever somebody asked where to find ducks, kind of like fishermen don't want to disclose their personal honey hole, but I haven't seen them be shy about general advise.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I don't care enough to get into all the Secret Squirrel stuff. I'll either figure it out on my own, with a little help from advise on here, or I won't. If the storms will slack up.



And dont fer get about keepin where the frogs are at a secret. Was catfishin last night down below the gorge and picked up two walleye right before taking out for the night. Trolled for them in 6-8 ft of water. Got 'em in about 20 minutes. 1 each pass pullin a rooster tail in the tail race. Want to get that Hillbilly down here to show us to catch 'em. We know where they are !! I been gettin alot of info from the "northern forums", so I got 'em in favorites. A lot of good info up there that most of us southern folks don't know .


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 13, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's no crime and if they don't want to help with tips and tactics, it's their prerogative. However, your duck hunting analogy doesn't work. From what I've seen, duck hunters get closed mouth whenever somebody asked where to find ducks, kind of like fishermen don't want to disclose their personal honey hole, but I haven't seen them be shy about general advise.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I don't care enough to get into all the Secret Squirrel stuff. I'll either figure it out on my own, with a little help from advise on here, or I won't. If the storms will slack up.



You are correct on that. However, part of TACTICS in fishing, and a very important one for walleye, is where to find them. You and perhaps 6-10 other quiet people could have your own honey hole/body of water to yourselves... that is until it gets posted on here for all the cyberscouters that troll this site. I've seen it happen. Someone posts location-revealing pictures on here and they next day/weekend, you could walk accross all the boats on that lake/in that area. 

It just seems, based on some of the comments on this thread, that people get a little offended when they ask for advice on something and don't get the answer they were looking for, which shouldn't be the case...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And dont fer get about keepin where the frogs are at a secret. Was catfishin last night down below the gorge and picked up two walleye right before taking out for the night. Trolled for them in 6-8 ft of water. Got 'em in about 20 minutes. 1 each pass pullin a rooster tail in the tail race. Want to get that Hillbilly down here to show us to catch 'em. We know where they are !! I been gettin alot of info from the "northern forums", so I got 'em in favorites. A lot of good info up there that most of us southern folks don't know .



Funny you should mention frogs, I got a pond I need to go shine.

How you reckon we could get NC down here? Bribe him with some white liquor and promise he won't even have to help clean fish or buy beer? 

I've been reading up on the walleye sites too and I'm about convinced I've pulled the bait out of their mouths before. I've gone back to mostly live bait fishing and it seems they take a special touch, I think it's just a matter of time before I get the hang of it.


----------



## Sodak Boy (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know if this has been said, I tend to scroll passed the long winded post but drop shots also work well for walleyes.  It's just a stupid fish, get out there and cover some water.  It took me two years on Lanier before I found any.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 15, 2012)

Sodak Boy said:


> I don't know if this has been said, I tend to scroll passed the long winded post but drop shots also work well for walleyes.  It's just a stupid fish, get out there and cover some water.  It took me two years on Lanier before I found any.



What does drop shot mean ?


----------



## Sodak Boy (Aug 15, 2012)

Drop shot, like what you would use while bass fishing for spots in the summer.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 16, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> that is until it gets posted on here for all the cyberscouters that troll this site. I've seen it happen. Someone posts location-revealing pictures on here and they next day/weekend, you could walk accross all the boats on that lake/in that area.



But, this has always been the case. Way before the internet sitting around at the local tackle shop it was the same thing. I was listening to a seminar at BPS once and the pro was endorsing a product and the second he was over 100 fisherman went to the shelves and wiped the stock out. Never heard or seen that plug used since. This society wants instant gratification. How many fisherman will be headed up river for LM this week, gotta love it.


----------



## SeeinStripes (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw some of Louie B's 'eyes last year and decided to go give it a try.  Took some threadfin up to Carter's and soaked them about 55' down on a couple of big points.  The wind was blowing 25 mph that day.  My bait didn't get a sniff, but my wife got her shad bit in half once and had two others get puncture wounds.  Goes right along with the Lindy "let em have it a while" rig theory.  It was cool doing something different even if we didn't get anything.  Might try again some day soon.  Maybe the new downscan 'bird will help locate those bottom dwellers!

We used to slay the sauger in TN and they really eat good.  I think maybe better than a walleye.


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new "shhhhh" state record!!
here is the current 11pd 6oz record


----------



## nickf11 (Aug 16, 2012)

littlejon said:


> But, this has always been the case. Way before the internet sitting around at the local tackle shop it was the same thing. I was listening to a seminar at BPS once and the pro was endorsing a product and the second he was over 100 fisherman went to the shelves and wiped the stock out. Never heard or seen that plug used since. This society wants instant gratification. How many fisherman will be headed up river for LM this week, gotta love it. :cool:


 
Yup, you are correct, but the internet has made it a lot easier to scout without actually scouting. 

I wondered that very same thing. I will be fishing the wackem college open and I reckon I'll have the main lake to myself.


----------



## buck down (Aug 24, 2012)

Catching Walleye is like anything else, the more you do it the better you get. The 2 Walleye that I posted were caught in 7-8 feet of water with the water temp being 68 for the largest one and 72 for the other. The same guy that caught the 12 pound 2 oz eye caught one a few years earlier at 11 pounds and 1 oz using a SLOW rolling spinnerbait! His 12 pound + and mine were both caught on jerk baits. We have caught numerous Walleye in many of the mentioned lakes on here. Lake Burton and Nantahala are awesome Walleye lakes!!! We have found that the Walleye are extremely particular on both the color of the lure and the action. The best colors we have used have been Rainbow Trout, Rootbeer and RED. Nuff Said!!! LOL I gotta be quiet now....


----------

